# Model 3 Catches Fire in Raleigh, NC



## EchoCharlie3189 (Mar 28, 2019)

This happened last night so no word yet on the cause but the video seems to show something hanging down. Not sure if that is just a body panel that popped off due to the fire or if it is damage from hitting something. Haven't heard of a battery pack catching fire in a while and thought Tesla had solved it with good armor...

https://www.wral.com/tesla-catches-fire-on-western-boulevard/18696498/


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

EchoCharlie3189 said:


> Haven't heard of a battery pack catching fire in a while and thought Tesla had solved it with good armor...


Doesn't look like a pack fire to me.


----------



## EchoCharlie3189 (Mar 28, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> Doesn't look like a pack fire to me.


Not sure what else it could be, ran over something flammable and the underbody panel caught fire?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

EchoCharlie3189 said:


> Not sure what else it could be, ran over something flammable and the underbody panel caught fire?


Could be an electrical fire. If it's an AWD, there's a motor and HV wiring up there.

Pack, chemical, fires are more energetic from what I've seen.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

There are no jets of gas or flame visible as when the batteries ignite. But it could be the pack was shooting jets earlier. Or it could be there was an external (to the pack) fire, and the firefighters were making sure the pack stays cool, which is smart. 

I think it might have been a short circuit in the 12 volt system, from where it's located. Car batteries can cause fires remarkably easily for them being only 12 volts.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JasonF said:


> Car batteries can cause fires remarkably easily for them being only 12 volts.


Definitely. Huge current sources!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JasonF said:


> Car batteries can cause fires remarkably easily for them being only 12 volts.


on a previous car (with a very pretty aluminum billet battery enclosure), I ended up starting a freak fire that luckily went out once the battery cable copper burnt thru.

(note to anyone with things within an engine compartment that may 'need' to be wiped down with metal polish - disconnect the 12V first, because a polish rag and a battery cable with exposed wire will arc and ignite, especially when its the night before you plan to leave on a cross country drive...).
ETA: I also kept the stub of the burnt thru battery cable in the car's console cubby as a reminder of my stupidity (or luck of not burning the car and house to a crisp).


----------

